
Amazon exec explained why he wanted to join a startup–now Amazon's suing him - rmason
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/19/amazon-sues-gene-farrell-to-keep-him-from-smartsheet.html
======
QuinnyPig
The suit was dismissed last week, as the parties have settled.

